# best digital camera " under 7k "



## phanisrinivas (Dec 2, 2009)

I want best digital camera


I have sugessions also

- Kodak C 140 ( 8.2MP, 3X)

- Samsung ES55 ( 10MP, 3X)

- Polaroid 10MP - 5249Rs.

- FujiFilm A100 ( 10MP, 3X)

- Cybershot DSC-W180 (10MP,3X) - Price?

- Canon Powershot A480 (10MP, 3.3X)

- Kodak C180 (10.2MP, 3X)

*Which one is BEST??*


----------



## phanisrinivas (Dec 2, 2009)

please reply??


----------



## ECE0105 (Dec 2, 2009)

Go for the Canon A480 if it is in your budget. Kodak is cheap, but don't know the quality.
Using a Samsung ES15 since 6 months, and only issue with it is the battery consumption. ES55 is just a Li-Ion Battery variant. Rest of the specs are same for both cameras.


----------



## phanisrinivas (Dec 3, 2009)

ok, thanq so much..

- In kodak cameras quality is good for *details*.

- *Is there any good optical zoom and 8MP camera*


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 3, 2009)

have a look at the Panasonic LZ10. 10MP, 5x optical zoom under 6.5k.


----------



## phanisrinivas (Dec 3, 2009)

Is Panasonic LZ10 good for quality???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Panasonic LZ10 price is   9k - 12k


----------



## phanisrinivas (Dec 4, 2009)

please help me...


----------

